# spottail pinfish?



## jc1228 (Dec 29, 2007)

anybody eat them or do you just use them for bait? Guys were tearing them up on the jetties and keeping them I kept a couple to try out. The meats a little dark so I'm thinking it wont be real good but still edible.


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

I caught one off the Mass last year, It was delish. They taste like a trigger to me.


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

what do they look like .........i like everything about a trigger but cleaning them


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)




----------

